# Pork Causing Seizures?



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Zoey my chihuahua has been having seizures lately (she has hydrocephalus & now we are pretty sure she has epilepsy as well) anyways in doing research for 'alternative' treatments for her I came across a website where someone's vet had told them that Pork can cause seizures even in 'normal' dogs. Have you ever heard of that?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Well hydrocephalus can CAUSE seizures, at least in humans, so I am assuming in dogs as well. I have never heard that pork can cause them.. it is likely that the buildup of cerebralspinal fluid is putting pressure on the brain, causing the seizure and the pork has nothing to do with it.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

bishopthesheltie said:


> Well hydrocephalus can CAUSE seizures, at least in humans, so I am assuming in dogs as well. I have never heard that pork can cause them.. it is likely that the buildup of cerebralspinal fluid is putting pressure on the brain, causing the seizure and the pork has nothing to do with it.


She has VERY mild hydrocephalus, and usually only has seizures every 4-6 months, but has had 4 (3 petite mal & 1 grand mal --which was caused by my pomeranian attacking her) in the past 2 weeks. She doesn't have too many problems with the CSF fluid building up as she has a large molera where the 'pressure' goes, and she's on drugs to lower the pressure.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've not heard of anything like that, what do they say is the source from the pork that causes the seizures.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I've not heard of anything like that, what do they say is the source from the pork that causes the seizures.


This is what she said:
Epilepsy Remedies
[BETTER BUT NOT CURED] 10/22/2008: Lara from Springfield, MO writes: "Dog Epilepsy

I found out from my vet that any kind of pork product can induce seizures, even in dogs that aren't epileptic. I stopped giving my dog ham bones (he used to get a lot) and pork and he has not had near as many seizures. Also, I only give him spring water because tap water has chlorine, which is another seizure trigger.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

This is new to me. I'll be interested to hear if people who have been raw feeding for years have ever had a dog have a seizure from feeding pork.

If this was true, wouldn't you think that there would be tons of raw fed dogs have seizures everywhere? 

ETA: Maybe this is true for dogs who are already epileptic?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

The only thing I have found is that Pork Tapeworms can cause seizures if they get into the brain.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Zoeys owner. I didn't know you were on her also! I'm on chihuahua-people with you also. I'm Audreybabypup on there.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you feed much raw pork? Or was it mainly cooked pork in the form of ham?

I've never heard that pork could causes seizures....?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Do you feed much raw pork? Or was it mainly cooked pork in the form of ham?
> 
> I've never heard that pork could causes seizures....?


Yes she eats raw pork 3-4 times a week. My vet/dad had never heard of pork causing seizures except he had heard that some of the worms they have can cause seizures in humans if the worms go to their brain. He said not to worry about it, we are confident that her seizures are due to her hydrocephalus, a stressful attack by my other dog, and most likely epilepsy. He said if pork was going to cause her seizures she would have started having them long before now, her last seizure before these clusters was about 5 months ago.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

AveryandAudrey said:


> Hey Zoeys owner. I didn't know you were on her also! I'm on chihuahua-people with you also. I'm Audreybabypup on there.


Hi! Yep I'm here too  Nice to see you.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Tapeworms in pork farmed and sold in North America is almost unheard of today. It's highly unlikely that this is a contributor to the seizures.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I reckon it's either something in the pork that pertains to that particular dog only, or, more likely, its a complete coincidence.
Listen to your Dad, it sounds like he's a wise man!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Yah, I'm not too worried about it, Zoey likes pork and I haven't seen a problem in the 3 & 1/2 months I'm feeding her, if she wasn't already prone to seizures, maybe I'd stress, but I'm still going to feed her pork. Yes my dad/vet is a VERY wise man, I love him to pieces because he's my father and an awesome open minded vet


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i read that you were feeding ham bones...aren't they cured?

is it possible the curing process or smoking process and ingredients used might have had something to do with seizures...

and the fact that she was stressed with the attack from your other dog?

is there something else that has changed in her day to day life?

that i know of, there is nothing in the make up of non enhanced pork that would contribute to seizures.....

on the other hand, a dog can live without pork, so if it worries you, then don't feed it..

as to the worms....in my entire medical life, i have never seen a case involving worms and pork......in this country, this has been been a non issue for quite some time.

i remember rejoicing that we didn't have to cook pork until it became a hockey puck.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

magicre said:


> i read that you were feeding ham bones...aren't they cured?
> 
> is it possible the curing process or smoking process and ingredients used might have had something to do with seizures...
> 
> ...


Nope, I'm not the one feeding ham bones that are/were smoked, that's from the website I read pork could cause seizures from. I know about the worms. I'm not concerned, my Vet/Dad, said it wasn't a concern either, it was just the only 'source' of information I could find on pork causing seizures. She has hydrocephalus so has seizures due to that, but every seizure a dog has opens them up for more seizures, and since she had the Grand Mal one that is why I think she's seizuring more often.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

> I stopped giving my dog ham bones (he used to get a lot) and pork and he has not had near as many seizures.


my apologies. i thought i had read you were currently feeding ham bones. my bad.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

> Yes my dad/vet is a VERY wise man, I love him to pieces because he's my father and an awesome open minded vet


After reading some of your posts I've often thought that I'd be thrilled if I could find a vet as open minded as your Dad. I'm actually quite envious of you! 
Do you think he would consider moving to Florida??


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> After reading some of your posts I've often thought that I'd be thrilled if I could find a vet as open minded as your Dad. I'm actually quite envious of you!
> Do you think he would consider moving to Florida??


Ha Ha...doubtful he's too attached to his Grandkids  I don't know what I will do when he retires....I told him he has to work forever...he is of the age he could retire now...he just doesn't want to.


----------

